# snow in Md



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

I want to thank S&S Auto in Annapolis for the quick service on my western tornado and safeglass from Rosedale.

While out plowing yesterday just before it was time to quit I had someone run in back end of me and damage my salt spreader and broke the rear window out of my truck. I canll the glass company and they was out on site within 2 hours and replace my window. Then when I got to S&S they had me out in 30 minutes. That why I think you may pay a little more for something from them but service is great


Frank


----------



## River Hill (Mar 14, 2000)

Frank,

I hope you are ok. I bet the guy was tailgating you and just jealous of you great setup, so he decided he wanted to take you out.  I bet you wanted to get out of you truck and  that guy. On the positive side you were able to get out and work.


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*pics*

Not doing bad I think that I made alot of money that day (according to my lawyer) will have to wait and see

Here are some pics of my truck and spreader
http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d81/precisionlawn/HPIM0003.jpg

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d81/precisionlawn/HPIM0004.jpg

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d81/precisionlawn/HPIM0005.jpg

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d81/precisionlawn/HPIM0006.jpg


----------



## River Hill (Mar 14, 2000)

Frank,

The damage is not that bad and you are ok, that is the important thing. What kind of vehicle was the person driving that hit you


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

I really hope you are joking about the lawyer comment!


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*damage*

Why would you say that. If someone runs in back of you who should fix it you or them


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

yes they should have to fix it or thier insurance company,but to say that your lawyer said that you made money off of it? Why would you even contact a lawyer over a fender bender that just happened? Has it been that slow of a winter for you?


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*snow*



Marek;370666 said:


> yes they should have to fix it or thier insurance company,but to say that your lawyer said that you made money off of it? Why would you even contact a lawyer over a fender bender that just happened? Has it been that slow of a winter for you?


Yes the winter has been slow but I don't depend on the snow for a living. You never know how the weather is going to be in Maryland.
For the repairs I paid for them myself not the person that hit me.
For the lawyer statement it was for the person that hit me as a joke, he visit this site regular.
The person that hit me was a sub that was working on one of my lots


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

It sucks that it was one of your own guys.Thats why I asked if you were joking. I just think that people that are sue happy suck.Nice to know you are not one of them!


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*snow*



Marek;370675 said:


> It sucks that it was one of your own guys.Thats why I asked if you were joking. I just think that people that are sue happy suck.Nice to know you are not one of them!


We were on a hill going down and I was stop waiting for him to get behind me to show him the lot and went to stop about 60 feet behind me and slid into me not a hard hit but enough to do some damage. He felt bad about it but that how the weather was. I told him not to worried about it I would take care of it. While we were waiting for the glass company to show up he bought me lunch. We joke around about it and I took pics of it while he was there and told him that I was going to post it here.

Where are you located in maryland


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

We do alot of commercial work through out Columbia.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Anyone know who is plowing Arundel Mills this year?


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*Arundel mill*

I know that TRUGREEN is doing the walmart and the college I work for them last year and that is where I was

I have a friend that works his skid steer at the mills but never ask him who has the contract I will try to find out


----------



## columbiaplower (Feb 16, 2000)

I know the Bozzuto Group does the landscaping, not sure if they have the snow contract, ill find out.


----------

